# Unconventional plant cultivation



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

Is anyone here working with or have worked with unconventional means to cultivate? For example, I see a few threads started with people using electro culture but never really see a conclusion to whether it works or not.

Also, the use of magnets in growing... Both for the plants and the water structure.

Anyways, just seeing if anyone into this or maybe show any interest in it. If so, maybe we can share thoughts and ideas


----------



## gioua (Jul 22, 2012)

Gonna strap my T.E.N.S unit to the base and shock the crap outta it til lit produces 80lb Buds..


----------



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

gioua said:


> Gonna strap my T.E.N.S unit to the base and shock the crap outta it til lit produces 80lb Buds..


Haha... actually, I looking for serious responses... But that was funny


----------



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

Just something for peeps interested to read - about magnetized water:



> *Benefits of Magnetized Water*
> 
> *Benefits to Plants*
> 
> ...


Now, does this stuff work? I haven't a clue... Anyone?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 23, 2012)

gioua said:


> Gonna strap my T.E.N.S unit to the base and shock the crap outta it til lit produces 80lb Buds..


90 lbs. if you add electrolytes.


----------



## kingleroyone (Jul 23, 2012)

i would like to know more were did you find this info


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 23, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> 90 lbs. if you add electrolytes.


[video=youtube;Tbxq0IDqD04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbxq0IDqD04[/video]


----------



## MDEVA (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the KISS (keep it simple stoner) method of growing, but it's always interesting reading this kind of stuff. Would like to see someone else try it just for curiousity's sake, and I will stick to growing without an enhanced magnetic field for now. I'm also interested where you found this, because I'd at least like to give it a read and hear some serious opinions on it.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 24, 2012)

I purposely didn't put a link because it is from a website of the product manufacturer... I just don't want to be banned from RIU for violating any policies containing to spam.... But I have done research and there seem to be studies that back this up.


----------



## MDEVA (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm.. sounds interesting. I got side tracked last night & didn't end up doing any research on it. I'll have to get on that


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jul 24, 2012)

Wouldn't a magnet attract the iron and screw up your feeding? Just a thought...


----------



## gagekko (Jul 24, 2012)

MDEVA said:


> Hmmm.. sounds interesting. I got side tracked last night & didn't end up doing any research on it. I'll have to get on that


Check it out.... There are even patents that state that if a seed is placed in the south pole (I think it's the south) magnetic field of a magnet, that the seed will germinate much more strong and keep that energy throughout it's entire life - resulting in stronger crops.... Haha, does it work? I'm trying it right now with a white widow auto plant - she just cracked


----------



## hoffa (Jul 25, 2012)

Well with my last g-op, i used structured water. I froze it, after thinking about love, to change the molecular structure. Thrawed the water then gave to plants. I will say compared to my last grow before this, i saw faster growth, and the plant was seemed happier. I also used sound energy to help a bit, i used the love freq (528Hz), when the plant first woke, and they seem to thrive. Im looking into electricty, and magnetic energy now. For me, growing is a spiritual experience, and i use esoteric knowledge in the process.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 25, 2012)

hoffa said:


> Well with my last g-op, i used structured water. I froze it, after thinking about love, to change the molecular structure. Thrawed the water then gave to plants. I will say compared to my last grow before this, i saw faster growth, and the plant was seemed happier. I also used sound energy to help a bit, i used the love freq (528Hz), when the plant first woke, and they seem to thrive. Im looking into electricty, and magnetic energy now. For me, growing is a spiritual experience, and i use esoteric knowledge in the process.


Awesome Hoffa! Structured water I heard of but never totally understood the concept. Did you use just regular tap water before structuring it?


----------



## ddimebag (Jul 25, 2012)

hoffa said:


> Well with my last g-op, i used structured water. I froze it, after thinking about love, to change the molecular structure. Thrawed the water then gave to plants. I will say compared to my last grow before this, i saw faster growth, and the plant was seemed happier. I also used sound energy to help a bit, i used the love freq (528Hz), when the plant first woke, and they seem to thrive. Im looking into electricty, and magnetic energy now. For me, growing is a spiritual experience, and i use esoteric knowledge in the process.


That sounds interesting...i've seen a couple articles that talked about some of these techniques. Would be fun to try out in a lab setting some time...


----------



## hoffa (Jul 25, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Awesome Hoffa! Structured water I heard of but never totally understood the concept. Did you use just regular tap water before structuring it?


Yea, I used filtered tap water.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 25, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Is anyone here working with or have worked with unconventional means to cultivate? For example, I see a few threads started with people using electro culture but never really see a conclusion to whether it works or not.
> 
> Also, the use of magnets in growing... Both for the plants and the water structure.
> 
> Anyways, just seeing if anyone into this or maybe show any interest in it. If so, maybe we can share thoughts and ideas



If it worked you'd know, because they would be bragging about it. It doesn't work, becase you never hear about any results.

Trust me, if someone comes up with a better idea - we hear about it!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 25, 2012)

T.H.Cammo said:


> If it worked you'd know, because they would be bragging about it. It doesn't work, becase you never hear about any results.
> 
> Trust me, if someone comes up with a better idea - we hear about it!


Funny u mention that because I know a guy that owns a few hydroponic shops and has a legal grow op.... He has been using magnetism to restructure his water for years. The magnet that is plumbed directly after his RO sysyem, costs over $500, and he swears by it. 

Perhaps he knows something you don't or has heard of something you haven't?


----------



## gagekko (Jul 25, 2012)

Some light reading:

[h=1]Apparatus and method for exposing seeds to a magnetic field[/h]
[h=1]Magnetic seed treating device[/h]


----------



## gagekko (Jul 25, 2012)

[h=1]Magnetic treatment of water used for agricultural purposes[/h]


----------



## noxiously (Jul 26, 2012)

Anything is possible. If it does work I could see why people might not tell anyone. It's like KFC's recipe for chicken, we know it exists and works for them, but they don't let everyone know what's in it so no one else can replicate it, that way they can corner that specific market. I've heard about restructuring water as well. I remember watching something on t.v. about the ice companies. I can't remember exactly what they were saying, but from what I can remember they had the water vibrating either right before freezing, or while it was freezing, and that's how they make ice that is crystal clear. When you freeze tap water it comes out kinda cloudy looking due to all the stuff that's in it. But I guess if you use purified, filtered, water you wouldn't have to vibrate it to restructure the water since there is nothing in it.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 27, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Funny u mention that because I know a guy that owns a few hydroponic shops and has a legal grow op.... He has been using magnetism to restructure his water for years. The magnet that is plumbed directly after his RO sysyem, costs over $500, and he swears by it.
> Of course he swears by it - *he has something to sell* - used car salesmen always make you think you are getting a good deal! That's how they make a living, by taking advantage of, naive, impressionable buyers that don't know any better!
> 
> Perhaps he knows something you don't or has heard of something you haven't?


No, I've heard of it. He just knows that if he can make you believe it, he can sell you something!

And about those other links you posted about U.S. Patent Applications. None of that is proof of anything. The granting of a patent does not imply in any way, shape, or form that the U.S. Government declares that the device in question actually works as explained. Or, for that matter, that it was ever even tested by the government or anybody else! Having a patent granted is merely a legal formality so an inventor can establish that he came up with the idea first and had it put on the record! You would be amazed at some of the bogus crap that holds an Official U.S. Patent. Check it out on Google, some of them are really funny!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

T.H.Cammo said:


> No, I've heard of it. He just knows that if he can make you believe it, he can sell you something!
> 
> And about those other links you posted about U.S. Patent Applications. None of that is proof of anything. The granting of a patent does not imply in any way, shape, or form that the U.S. Government declares that the device in question actually works as explained. Or, for that matter, that it was ever even tested by the government or anybody else! Having a patent granted is merely a legal formality so an inventor can establish that he came up with the idea first and had it put on the record! You would be amazed at some of the bogus crap that holds an Official U.S. Patent. Check it out on Google, some of them are really funny!


Yes, I know about patents... I hold one and I'm working on my second. 

I'm not an expert on the topic but there is plenty of written evidence that magnetism, electronic culture, and various unconventional cultivating techniques work. Now the question is does it work for cannabis?

I imagine at one time hydroponics was considered not so useful or questionable as to what extent it worked. Today hydroponics is mainstream and people are refining it every day. 

I would hope people would check their negativity at the door and keep an open mind... The arguement "if it worked, we'd already be doing it" is lame and obtuse. If you don't have anything useful to add to the conversation, there's the door - please use it.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm guessing most likely nobody here has used any of these unconventional techniques for cultivating cannabis. I have seen no "no it doesn't work, I tried it".... Well, let me say that I am currently doing experiments of this sort and the results are quite surprising. 

Will the end result produce a larger yeild? Ill let u know


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 27, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I'm guessing most likely nobody here has used any of these unconventional techniques for cultivating cannabis. I have seen no "no it doesn't work, I tried it".... Well, let me say that I am currently doing experiments of this sort and the results are quite surprising.
> 
> Will the end result produce a larger yeild? Ill let u know


blah blah blah wheres the pictures


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 27, 2012)

If I had a nickel for every stupid ass gimmick, snake oil, trickery, unconventional lame experiment I've seen in my 15 years posting at cannabis forums.........


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> If I had a nickel for every stupid ass gimmick, snake oil, trickery, unconventional lame experiment I've seen in my 15 years posting at cannabis forums.........


I recieved some free snakeoil, the nectar of the gods simple nutrient lineup. It's something I would never pay for but it was free and will last me longer than the product is probably good for. Knowing what I'm working with strain wise helps A TON imho.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 27, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I'm guessing most likely nobody here has used any of these unconventional techniques for cultivating cannabis. I have seen no "no it doesn't work, I tried it".... Well, let me say that I am currently doing experiments of this sort and the results are quite surprising.
> 
> Will the end result produce a larger yeild? Ill let u know


There is nothing wrong with giving it a try. I love to try different methods side by side to see if there is any difference or advantages. This one does sound odd, but hey you never know !!

+ reps for your effort to learn the truth....please let me/us know the end result good or bad.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 27, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I recieved some free snakeoil, the nectar of the gods simple nutrient lineup. It's something I would never pay for but it was free and will last me longer than the product is probably good for. Knowing what I'm working with strain wise helps A TON imho.


Good luck with that. Do you know what's in it?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Good luck with that. Do you know what's in it?


Yes sir, I was also given an ingredients list of each item with the overall description. If you would like I could run them down for you.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> If I had a nickel for every stupid ass gimmick, snake oil, trickery, unconventional lame experiment I've seen in my 15 years posting at cannabis forums.........


Well if isn't the legendary uncle ben.. Bro, I give u props cause you know your shitznik about growing but you seem to be about the most negative person when it comes to trying something new. Which "stupid ass gimmick" are you referring to? Anything new? I ask because there is nothing specific here... Perhaps new ideas are gimmicks to you? If so, that's pretty sad bro.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr.jimson said:


> blah blah blah wheres the pictures


Blah, blah, blah urself - mouth.... Did you see in the title of this thread "Check out my grow with new shit (pictures included)"... Prolly not cause I didn't post that. This thread is for open minded people that have possibly tried or want to try a new, unproven, unconventional grow... Not a closed minded douche like yourself. Why not post something constructive? Oh, that's right, you don't got nothing that can benefit anyone - my bad


----------



## MDEVA (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with you gagekko; if I didn't care about, or wasn't interested in unconventional grow techniques, ideas, theories, I sure as hell wouldn't waste my time by leaving negative feedback about them. I think I would just research old-school proven grow techniques ideas & theories LOL.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 27, 2012)

MDEVA said:


> I agree with you gagekko; if I didn't care about, or wasn't interested in unconventional grow techniques, ideas, theories, I sure as hell wouldn't waste my time by leaving negative feedback about them.
> "Unconventional" is one thing! Snake oil and "Tin Foil Helmet" theories are far beyond unconventional. This is Fantasy-land stuff! I find it amusing that each generation "stumbles" upon the idea that magnetism has some mystical effect - as if it were a new concept. There is nothing new about the theory (scam), and there is no *credible* evidence that it works with any more reliability than a fricken "Ouija Board". It has been around for many decades (that I have been aware of) and, still, there is no proof. Sure, there are always anecdotal stories - someone has to keep this bull shit alive - but there are never any results that can be duplicated (that's the difference between science and voo-doo).
> 
> 
> I think I would just research old-school proven grow techniques ideas & theories LOL.


You should have done that first so as to create a foundation of what actually works instead of chasing after some magnetic mumbo-jumbo.

You know what; if I saw a bunch of people, in lab-coats with clipboards and fancy equiptment, who were trying to track down the Easter Bunny - I'd probably mock them too!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

T.H.Cammo said:


> You should have done that first so as to create a foundation of what actually works instead of chasing after some magnetic mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> You know what; if I saw a bunch of people, in lab-coats with clipboards and fancy equiptment, who were trying to track down the Easter Bunny - I'd probably mock them too!


Sorry bro... But honestly, whether u are a good grower or not is irrelevant. It obvious that you are indeed one lame individual cause you got nothing better to do but try to instill ur ideals on others... I guess we should all give up and not try to experiment with anything new - T H Cammo says it can't be done and to try is worthy of his mocking... Well, if ol' TH says it, that's good enough for me cause TH Cammo obviously knows everything


----------



## gagekko (Jul 27, 2012)

Hemp Husbandry

For all you negative, close minded, know-it-alls.... I'm sure you'll find something wrong with the link or how the information was derived :/


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 28, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Hemp Husbandry
> 
> For all you negative, close minded, know-it-alls.... I'm sure you'll find something wrong with the link or how the information was derived :/


Then why in the hell did you post it up? Anyone can write a book and claim whatever outrageous things they want! The first clue that it's bull shit is that the book is only available from a PO Box in Jean, Nevada - some place calling themselves Rex Research or something like that. 

Here is a "Cut and Paste" excerpt from your Hemp Husbandry link:
"Thomas G. Hieronymous discovered that a plant can be grown in complete darkness indoors if it is connected by an insulated wire to a large metal surface that is exposed to sunlight. The plant must be at least 6 feet above ground and insulated to generate a voltage potential or antenna effect. The optimal size of the metal sheet must be determined by experiment so as to avoid sunburn (too large) or yellowing (too small). Plants cultivated in this manner will develop normally, while control plants will be stunted. "

Do you really believe that crap? Complete darkness, no photosynthesis? To me it sounds too good to be true - oh yeah, that's because it is pure bull shit! And you think I'm lame for mocking you - if you have the ability, I suggest you get back on your meds and contact your shrink because you need serious help. Really!

It's not bad enough that you admit to subscribing to a totally bogus theory, but you had to bring it here to the Advanced Marijuana Cultivation forum. What kind of a reception did you expect? Even Uncle Ben told you it was "Snake Oil". You obviousely lack the ability to distinguish reality from fantasy (fact from fiction); apearantly you will believe anything that is printed in a book. Grow up and figure it out!


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 28, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Hemp Husbandry
> 
> For all you negative, close minded, know-it-alls.... I'm sure you'll find something wrong with the link or how the information was derived :/


After 12 years in print, you'd think think this Robert A. Nelson charactor should have won a Noble Prize for revealing such a scientific bonanza, if it were true!


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread makes me blue.

I know that it's easy to say "magic mumbo jumbo" when talking about electromagnetic fields, or simply magnetism. I believe it's because few understand this topic, including me.
So educate yourself, and you'll quickly find out that LIGHT in fact are electromagnetic waves!

Wikipedia:
"EMR is classified according to the frequency of its wave. The electromagnetic spectrum, in order of increasing frequency and decreasing wavelength, consists of radio waves, microwaves, infared radiation, visible light, ultraviolet radiation, X-rays and gamma rays. The eyses of various organisms sense a small and somewhat variable window of frequencies of EMR called the visible spectrum.
"

"The photon is the quantum of the electromagnetic interaction".

So light are electromagnetic waves, and magnetism and elec is two sides of the same coin!

So I don't rule out the use of EMF for plants, as it's so closely related to light energy. 
But in real life, I see nothing (haven't search either). This might be something botanic classes will teach in the future, or it might be of no use for plants.

Weird.... writing about stuff you don't know shit about. I just did it, was easy 

I hope somebody with knowlegde/education discover this thread, and enlighten it.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 28, 2012)

T.H.Cammo said:


> Then why in the hell did you post it up? Anyone can write a book and claim whatever outrageous things they want! The first clue that it's bull shit is that the book is only available from a PO Box in Jean, Nevada - some place calling themselves Rex Research or something like that.
> 
> Here is a "Cut and Paste" excerpt from your Hemp Husbandry link:
> "Thomas G. Hieronymous discovered that a plant can be grown in complete darkness indoors if it is connected by an insulated wire to a large metal surface that is exposed to sunlight. The plant must be at least 6 feet above ground and insulated to generate a voltage potential or antenna effect. The optimal size of the metal sheet must be determined by experiment so as to avoid sunburn (too large) or yellowing (too small). Plants cultivated in this manner will develop normally, while control plants will be stunted. "
> ...


OMG, Are you a complete moron? Of course I don't believe everything on that site... The information does contain references for verification.... How many did you verify? Zero? that's what I thought. 

Both you and "Uncle Ben" are a bunch of closed minded simpletons - you just regurgitate the ol' "tried and true" methods. God forbid you should try something new. Why don't you just go away? Is your life so lame that you got nothing better to do to argue against something that you yourself haven't even tried and not willing to try? Damn, I gotta say that you are pathetic. Go talk to your plants - I hear that makes them grow too :/


----------



## gagekko (Jul 28, 2012)

For all those being distracted by T.H. Cammo and Uncle Ben, we aren't talking about some magic mumbo jumbo like TH Cammo will have you believe. But what if a unconventional technique gave you a 25% increase in yield? 25% isn't all that much at first glance and might not even be all that noticeable - that would be 2.5 ounces vs. a 2 ounce plant. But what if you could do that on a continual basis? Over a year or two, that would really add up.

I'm not selling anything here - this is a topic that I am interested in. I am looking for like minded people for discussion of the POSSIBILITY that this may have some validity. But it seems this thread has done nothing but pulled the cockroaches of the dark corners of the site out to bash any type of discussion on the topic.

Just to give you some insight of what I currently am working on. I have been growing two plants in a galvanic cell - a battery, so to speak. In the pot, I placed a zinc plate and a copper plate one on each side - this creates an exchange of ions from the zinc to the copper. A by product of this exchange is electricity, about 2 volts.

Do I expect some monstrous yield? Of course not... If I did, they would be my only 2 plants - instead of just 20% of the 10 I'm cultivating. But the fact is, I have made observations that electricity does make a difference in how a plant grows. I have notices that the plant grows at a faster rate than the plant without the two plate. This could mean faster turn around.

Currently the plants are in flower so here is where we can see if the use of electricity might harm a plant - it goes both ways. I am going into this with the idea that this might very well be a bad thing - not just a magic cure. Will electricity fuck up my flowering? Maybe. I also have a plant hooked up to a solar panel. You see, the galvanic cell plants are producing electricity even when lights are off - the solar panel, only when lights are on. Even this changes the game in how a plant reacts. 

Anyways, this info is given to the readers that are truly interested. Peeps like TH Cammo can go jump off a cliff, for all I care - I got nothing to prove to him or his kind


----------



## noxiously (Jul 28, 2012)

Interested to see the end results. We can't discover new things unless we try to discover new things. If we all sat around doing the same ol' same ol' then we would never had advancements in anything. Go for it....what could it hurt.


----------



## hoffa (Jul 28, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Hemp Husbandry
> 
> For all you negative, close minded, know-it-alls.... I'm sure you'll find something wrong with the link or how the information was derived :/



I've looked into this and actually tried the sonic bloom tech, but gave it up because the sound got on my nerves. I didnt have the amino acids spray, i mixed a lite gh nute mix, and added superthrive, lol.
Good info, keep it coming. For the haters, the truth is stranger than fiction! Embrace the new, to redefine the past!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 28, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Interested to see the end results. We can't discover new things unless we try to discover new things.


You noobs might try discovering what makes a plant tick first. Most don't even understand plant nutrition.

As much as you want to believe otherwise, there are no "new things" to be discovered. 


UB


----------



## gagekko (Jul 28, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> You noobs might try discovering what makes a plant tick first. Most don't even understand plant nutrition.
> 
> As much as you want to believe otherwise, there are no "new things" to be discovered.
> 
> ...


Haha, are you for real? You might be one hella grower, but you sure are ignorant.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jul 29, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Haha, are you for real? You might be one hella grower, but you sure are ignorant.


You still refuse to see the light. The ignorance is on your part! What you fail to understand (or even acknowlage) is that none of what you are talking about is new. *It's all been done before, in labratories, by real scientists*. They all claim some insignificant, but measurable, improvement in growth - nothing that would, anywhere near, justify the time, trouble, or expense of the experiment. Those have been the findings of the credible researchers. Personally, I believe them because they represent official university studies and various other notable organizations.

If you would rather use a PO Box in Jean, Nevada as your source of reshearch that's up to you, at least I know what your threshold is for credibility. You keep claiming that this is some "new experimentation" that you are conducting - more ignorance on your part! Do you really believe that - or is that you've never heard of these "psuedo-scientific theories" before.

It seems that you choose to only reference info that looks like it came from "The Lone Gunmen" on "The X-Files", no wonder you criticize us (wrongly, I might add!) for only being interested in the "tried and true" techniques. I love to adopt new techniques, that's why I dropped into your thread in the first place, the only pre-requisits are that they have to actually be beneficial and dependable!

But, after all that being said, you are right about one thing; this has been a terrific waste of time! Good-bye, and good luck. Maybe you will be the one to succeed where all the other, true, scientists have failed!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 29, 2012)

T.H.Cammo said:


> You still refuse to see the light. The ignorance is on your part! What you fail to understand (or even acknowlage) is that none of what you are talking about is new. *It's all been done before, in labratories, by real scientists*. They all claim some insignificant, but measurable, improvement in growth - nothing that would, anywhere near, justify the time, trouble, or expense of the experiment. Those have been the findings of the credible researchers. Personally, I believe them because they represent official university studies and various other notable organizations.
> 
> If you would rather use a PO Box in Jean, Nevada as your source of reshearch that's up to you, at least I know what your threshold is for credibility. You keep claiming that this is some "new experimentation" that you are conducting - more ignorance on your part! Do you really believe that - or is that you've never heard of these "psuedo-scientific theories" before.
> 
> ...


Haha... who the phuck are u to show me "the light"? U obviously have a reading comprehensive problem as not once did I say it works - even though i believe it can work.

Also, what has been studied in these "labs" u talk about.... You have anything to back up that mouth of yours - please post these results.

So far the only good thing to come out of ur mouth was that you are leaving this thread.... Thank goodness :/


----------



## gagekko (Jul 29, 2012)

..........


----------



## noxiously (Jul 29, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> You noobs might try discovering what makes a plant tick first. Most don't even understand plant nutrition.
> 
> As much as you want to believe otherwise, there are no "new things" to be discovered.
> 
> ...



What's funny is that because I, or others, may not have as many "posts" as you do, doesn't mean we are noobs. As for plant nutrition, I have to laugh at that one too. I have been studying horticulture and botany for years now, not only academically, but in my spare time as well. Try digging a littler deeper into the science of plant life yourself buddy. There are new break throughs when it comes to growing all the time, not just for marijuana, but other plant life as well. I can put together a list of books that may help you with your growing techniques, as well as what plants are made of, all the way down to the molecular level and how they work. Start with this one, it's a good starter course "Hartmann's Plant Science: Growth, Development, & Utilization of Cultivated Plants", doesn't matter which edition, I have the third edition though. I'll come back later with some other book names that I'll pull off my shelves and can give you a brief description of what they will teach you Mr. Uncle Ben.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Blah, blah, blah urself - mouth.... Did you see in the title of this thread "Check out my grow with new shit (pictures included)"... Prolly not cause I didn't post that. This thread is for open minded people that have possibly tried or want to try a new, unproven, unconventional grow... Not a closed minded douche like yourself. Why not post something constructive? Oh, that's right, you don't got nothing that can benefit anyone - my bad


most of us put something under the pots to catch water.... is carpet part of the experiment? i clicked on this with hopes of finding somebody doing hydro w the fish watever thats called then i read a bunch of nonsense but im the douche? fuck u 2 homeboy...


----------



## gagekko (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr.jimson said:


> most of us put something under the pots to catch water.... is carpet part of the experiment? i clicked on this with hopes of finding somebody doing hydro w the fish watever thats called then i read a bunch of nonsense but im the douche? fuck u 2 homeboy...


Haha... so u gonna critique me on my lack of catch pan? LOL.... ya, u a fucking douche-bag.... go beat off to ur "hydro w the fish whatever thats called"


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Haha... so u gonna critique me on my lack of catch pan? LOL.... ya, u a fucking douche-bag.... go beat off to ur "hydro w the fish whatever thats called"


i just think u should learn the basics before preaching bullshit


----------



## vortexsniper (Jul 30, 2012)

Im on board gagecko, at least you're trying it out instead of just bashing on it! its not like it hurts to try it right? dont plants exchange ions to absorb the nutes anyways? so maybe charging the water with a certain charge could increase this rate or make it easier for the plant. example: like a turbo charger, its not new break through tech. Air was being put in the engine before that, the turbo just forces more air into engine so the engine doesnt have to work to draw in the air resulting in less work for the engine since it doesnt create the negative pressure to draw the air in. maybe, just MAYBE. charging the particles could result in easier in take in the plant and more energy efficient intake means more could be put towards the new growth. just maybe though  point is: dont hate on what you dont understand, learn from it. if it doesnt work, oh well did it effect you at all? No. so fuck off.

better get on my fire proof suit, I see people loading up their flame throwers.

and im pretty sure fish would fuck with PH, so maybe you should take your own advice and "learn the basics"


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

vortexsniper said:


> Im on board gagecko, at least you're trying it out instead of just bashing on it! its not like it hurts to try it right? dont plants exchange ions to absorb the nutes anyways? so maybe charging the water with a certain charge could increase this rate or make it easier for the plant. example: like a turbo charger, its not new break through tech. Air was being put in the engine before that, the turbo just forces more air into engine so the engine doesnt have to work to draw in the air resulting in less work for the engine since it doesnt create the negative pressure to draw the air in. maybe, just MAYBE. charging the particles could result in easier in take in the plant and more energy efficient intake means more could be put towards the new growth. just maybe though  point is: dont hate on what you dont understand, learn from it. if it doesnt work, oh well did it effect you at all? No. so fuck off.
> 
> better get on my fire proof suit, I see people loading up their flame throwers.
> 
> and im pretty sure fish would fuck with PH, so maybe you should take your own advice and "learn the basics"


i dont put my plants on top of carpet and i wouldnt waste my time trying to learn anything from somebody that does


----------



## vortexsniper (Jul 30, 2012)

^ so why you still here then? to be an ass? cause the world has enough of those, we need more innovators.
so what if he puts his pots on top of carpet does it stop it from being a viable experiment? No.
yea i wouldnt put my plants on carpet without drip pans, but thats irrelevant.


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

vortexsniper said:


> ^ so why you still here then? to be an ass? cause the world has enough of those, we need more innovators.
> so what if he puts his pots on top of carpet does it stop it from being a viable experiment? No.
> yea i wouldnt put my plants on carpet without drip pans, but thats irrelevant.


yes..... it does stop this from being a viable experiment .... which is why i wanted pictures in the first place ... so i would know if its just some idiot talkn stupid


----------



## vortexsniper (Jul 30, 2012)

people saying the earth was round were just some idiots talking stupid at the time..

how would carpet ruin the experiment? yea it could hold moisture and cause molds underneath the pots that could cause some problems. but as fair as effecting whether or not electricity affects nutritional up take I dont see how sitting on carpet could effect it.


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

u answered your own question


----------



## noxiously (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr.Jimson = Hater......lol and before your start attacking me Mr. Jimson I'm just messing around with you. But for real though....Haters lol


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Mr.Jimson = Hater......lol and before your start attacking me Mr. Jimson I'm just messing around with you. But for real though....Haters lol


Mr.jimson= guy that grows pot..... i would spend a pile of money buying a stupid magnet or magnet machine or watever for a 25percent increase in yield but i wont be convinced by a guy that grows on carpet..... kinda makes me think dude has no clue


----------



## gagekko (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr.jimson said:


> i dont put my plants on top of carpet and i wouldnt waste my time trying to learn anything from somebody that does


First off, Mr. Jizm, I only put the clones there to rush the experiment cause ur dooche lil' hater brother, TH Cammo wouldn't STFU about how shit wont work.

So go facefuck a flounder, u little dooche kunt


----------



## Mr.jimson (Jul 30, 2012)

gagekko said:


> First off, Mr. Jizm, I only put the clones there to rush the experiment cause ur dooche lil' hater brother, TH Cammo wouldn't STFU about how shit wont work.
> 
> So go facefuck a flounder, u little dooche kunt


nice talk....


----------



## noxiously (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr.jimson said:


> Mr.jimson= guy that grows pot..... i would spend a pile of money buying a stupid magnet or magnet machine or watever for a 25percent increase in yield but i wont be convinced by a guy that grows on carpet..... kinda makes me think dude has no clue


LMAO, I know what you mean though. I see your point a bout growing, putting your pots on carpet, and not using a tray underneath the pots. Every time I would water I would give it enough water, like probably 99% of everyone else does, to run thru the holes in the bottom of the pot. With that being said, I can see how that water getting on the carpet could cause mold, and other unwanted nasties to come about. I can also see it staining the carpet as well. Maybe putting down a little cardboard to help soak up some of the run off would help, maybe even using a $0.20 tray underneath too, cheap solution, fast solution. But......I also understand that the guy is doing an "experiment", maybe not in the best "lab" setting as we all would like, but it is just an experiment that's only going to cost him time, and a little bit of money, maybe none at all if he already had the stuff available. 

It would be ideal to set the experiment up in a "static room", so that way you can rule out anything interfering with the end results. Eliminating variables is the first rule to a science experiment. As they say, it isn't proven until you can constantly replicate the results while doing the exact same thing over and over again. So if he gets an increase on yield, was it because the electrical current, or was it just a great plant, responded better to the nutes than previous plants may have. Hell, for all we know the carpet could be a contributing factor in the bigger yields, but we wouldn't know that unless he has a control, as well as another plant set up the exact same way, with the electrical current and set away from carpet. Maybe the carpet helps with producing a little extra electrical current....could be possible since you can build up a static charge by rubbing your feet across the carpet. (Side note...that reminds me of the episode of family guy when Peter finds out he can zap people when he shuffles his feet on the carpet, lmao...now I have an image of a guy shuffling his feet on the carpet and zapping his plants) But anyways, hell, now I don't remember where I was going with that....I just got finished medicating lol. 

Yea...science...replicating the results....carpet could be beneficial for all we know, but we won't know unless we, or someone tries it. I fully understand your point Jimson, but I don't think the guy was telling anyone else to do what he is doing, he's just trying something new that may or may not produce good, or bad results. 

"A fool is a man who never tried an experiment in his life."--Darwin
"In the spirit of science, there really is no such thing as a "failed experiment." Any test that yields valid data is a valid test. " --Adam Savage <----This guy is awesome


----------



## gagekko (Jul 30, 2012)

noxiously said:


> LMAO, I know what you mean though. I see your point a bout growing, putting your pots on carpet, and not using a tray underneath the pots. Every time I would water I would give it enough water, like probably 99% of everyone else does, to run thru the holes in the bottom of the pot. With that being said, I can see how that water getting on the carpet could cause mold, and other unwanted nasties to come about. I can also see it staining the carpet as well. Maybe putting down a little cardboard to help soak up some of the run off would help, maybe even using a $0.20 tray underneath too, cheap solution, fast solution. But......I also understand that the guy is doing an "experiment", maybe not in the best "lab" setting as we all would like, but it is just an experiment that's only going to cost him time, and a little bit of money, maybe none at all if he already had the stuff available.
> 
> It would be ideal to set the experiment up in a "static room", so that way you can rule out anything interfering with the end results. Eliminating variables is the first rule to a science experiment. As they say, it isn't proven until you can constantly replicate the results while doing the exact same thing over and over again. So if he gets an increase on yield, was it because the electrical current, or was it just a great plant, responded better to the nutes than previous plants may have. Hell, for all we know the carpet could be a contributing factor in the bigger yields, but we wouldn't know that unless he has a control, as well as another plant set up the exact same way, with the electrical current and set away from carpet. Maybe the carpet helps with producing a little extra electrical current....could be possible since you can build up a static charge by rubbing your feet across the carpet. (Side note...that reminds me of the episode of family guy when Peter finds out he can zap people when he shuffles his feet on the carpet, lmao...now I have an image of a guy shuffling his feet on the carpet and zapping his plants) But anyways, hell, now I don't remember where I was going with that....I just got finished medicating lol.
> 
> ...


Okay, since people still wont let go of the carpet thing, I guess we can spend the entire thread talking about it :/

1) I just planted the clones, they were in a different location so there is no spillage on the wonderful $1.99 a square yard indoor/outdoor carpet
2) I don't water in the location the plants are - I take them to the sink and let them drain in tupper tubs to catch run off
3) I rushed beginning of experiment to try to quiet the sh1t talkers of the site that think "there are no "new things" to be discovered"
4) I haven't had time to get to hydro store
5) The current solar panel is on another plant so the newbie clone is piggyback riding on the same panel

But guess what, it's all good... A static room? Are you for real? The test works like this, 16 identical clones, one with a solar panel stimulating the roots with electricity. If the one out of sixteen plants show a substantial different rate of growth, then there is room for further study - would you not think?

But honestly, it seems nobody on this site gives a damn and all they want to do it talk shit about why things can't work (event though they never tried) and my carpeting. Well no wonder nobody wants to do anything different - like anybody wants to be ridiculed by a bunch of closed-minded douches that think they big shit cause they can grow a fucking weed. Perhaps someone should nit-pick my grammar or my spelling. Well, whatever. 

I guess this is my lesson for trying to do something different and interesting. Go back to your ten-thousandth thread about "How does my plant look" or "[your state here] unite" thread. At this point, anything I discover, I'll keep to myself. That's too bad - even if all I discovered that electro-culture doesn't do jack.... But whatever... I'll just do my own thing and keep it to myself.


----------



## hempknightt (Jul 31, 2012)

Honestly this thread is ridiculous. The idea is really cool. Your experiment isn't the greatest, but props to you for trying it out! Its not like you came here saying LOOK do this and get 50% bigger yield! You came in asking a fucking question and all these dumb stoners on their high horses(pun intended) are too dumb to read that its an IDEA. Anything is plausible, what do you think the first guy that heard of an ebb&flow system thought or an aeroponic system? "You think you can grow a plant without dirt? using just water? hahah yor dum fer thinking things derp"


----------



## noxiously (Jul 31, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Okay, since people still wont let go of the carpet thing, I guess we can spend the entire thread talking about it :/
> 
> 1) I just planted the clones, they were in a different location so there is no spillage on the wonderful $1.99 a square yard indoor/outdoor carpet
> 2) I don't water in the location the plants are - I take them to the sink and let them drain in tupper tubs to catch run off
> ...


Dude, I wasn't downing your experiment. All I was saying is that I understand where Jimson was coming from, but it wasn't that big of a deal that it was on the carpet. Yes, a static room would be the best situation for any experiment so you can take away any variable that may skew the results. I like the fact that you are trying something different to see if there are other ways, maybe better ways to grow. If I had the time I would do different experiments as well. You never know what you may find, beneficial or not. Did you happen to read my post all of the way through? I even made a comment about how you wasn't trying to get anyone to do what you are doing, that you was doing it as an experiment to find out if there are negative or positive results. Keep up your experiment, it's a good thing that someone isn't just "following" the typical grow regimen, and being that guy who just follows along with the rest of everyone else. Like my quote from Darwin said, "A fool is a man who never tried an experiment in his life". Which is true, if it wasn't for experiments, good or bad, we would still be living in the dark ages. 


If you want to post your results or not is up to you. I wasn't dogging your experiment at all. So if you want to take what I said, or what anyone else said as a negative and not post your results and keep them to yourself as you stated, then by all means go ahead, it's your experiment. I for one am interested in seeing what the end results are. Just don't turn yourself into a hater like some people just because someone comments negatively on what you are doing. If Louis Pasteur didn't experiment we wouldn't have pasteurization, vaccines for rabbies and anthrax, well someone would have figured it out eventually but still. He also furthered advancements in germ theory and bacteriology. So, like I said, keep doing your experiment because you never know. You could also play with it some, turn the voltage up a little. Maybe you don't see any results with the way you are doing it, but who says it wouldn't work if you cranked it up some more. You might have to play around with it more to fine tune it some so you may have to run the experiment again but doing different things to see if you get a different result.


----------



## noxiously (Jul 31, 2012)

O.K., I did a little more research on the topic and I'll help you out with proving that electrical stimulation is a very plausible way to increase growth. http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/root-stimulator.aspx

For those who may not know, Mother Earth News is a very great magazine for gardening. They provide tons of factual information on many different gardening topics. Not saying just because one magazine published an article on this topic means it's true, but, it is from a reliable source. 

Here is another source: http://www.redorbit.com/news/science/1320718/electrical_stimulation_increases_chemical_yields_in_plants/

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=215079
http://www.ehow.com/list_7531004_effects-electricity-plant-life.html


So there are a few articles to read about this topic. From what I was reading, it seems to work better for plants that do not get the effects of being in full sun. So with that said, the lights that most of us use, mh/hps either it be 400,600, or 1000w, we are still no where close to the amount of lumens that the sun puts out per square foot. So since the lights we use can't get close to what the sun puts out, then I think it would be beneficial to use in a grow room. Also, I never thought about it this way, but since we are using those lights, why not put a few small solar panels in the grow room to atleast absorb some of the energy that is being used, and transferring it back into your house, or wherever is possible. It's like recycling light that we are wasting. 

Makes sense to me. But what do I know.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 31, 2012)

After thinking it over, I'll continue to update this thread and my experiment because some decent, interested, open minded growers asked me to. I'll post results either way - whether it works or not. 

I personally think it works, simply because I am already doing it but this will be a ground level experiment, where you can make up your own mind. I can tell you all what some of the things to watch for but I am interested in seeing if others pick up on these clues that something is indeed "different" with the plants receiving the electric stimulation. Maybe it's all in my mind - if anyone is interested, follow along and judge for yourself.... Now excuse me, I have to change some ruined carpet (j/k)


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 31, 2012)

@ gagekko,
Glad to hear it. I don't know about decent, but I am interested and open minded. Good Luck !!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 31, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> @ gagekko,
> Glad to hear it. I don't know about decent, but I am interested and open minded. Good Luck !!


Haha... The few that are interest sure makeup for the ones that do nothing but troll... Gonna get familiar with the block function soon


----------



## noxiously (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you read any of those articles I posted a link to? The first link I posted from Mother Earth News Magazine was very informative. They pretty much go over the theory behind what you are doing. Actually, it's more than a theory now, it seems that it is very plausible in working. I think it was from the same article, but I do remember reading that they said it didn't work for all of the plants they tried it on. Out of five or six plants they listed there was only one that they didn't see any positive results from. Who knows, maybe it won't work for marijuana, but maybe it will. I'm sure someone out there has tried it with cannabis before, but finding out if anyone did and if they got good results, real results, is what the hard part is. One of the articles mentioned that during a certain time period, can't remember how many days, but the group that had the electro stimuli was around 10 inches tall, while the other group was around 5.5 inches tall and they all received the same feedings, same soil, etc. etc. 

I guess we will find out in about two or three months if there are any significant results. Well, actually, I think we should see some early results in the growth rate, as well as how healthy they look within two or three weeks. I'm predicting the plant/s with the electro stimuli will be 3 to 5 inches taller, and have more branches than the one/s without it.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 31, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Did you read any of those articles I posted a link to? The first link I posted from Mother Earth News Magazine was very informative. They pretty much go over the theory behind what you are doing. Actually, it's more than a theory now, it seems that it is very plausible in working. I think it was from the same article, but I do remember reading that they said it didn't work for all of the plants they tried it on. Out of five or six plants they listed there was only one that they didn't see any positive results from. Who knows, maybe it won't work for marijuana, but maybe it will. I'm sure someone out there has tried it with cannabis before, but finding out if anyone did and if they got good results, real results, is what the hard part is. One of the articles mentioned that during a certain time period, can't remember how many days, but the group that had the electro stimuli was around 10 inches tall, while the other group was around 5.5 inches tall and they all received the same feedings, same soil, etc. etc.
> 
> I guess we will find out in about two or three months if there are any significant results. Well, actually, I think we should see some early results in the growth rate, as well as how healthy they look within two or three weeks. I'm predicting the plant/s with the electro stimuli will be 3 to 5 inches taller, and have more branches than the one/s without it.


The mother earth site has been around for awhile.... Many threads from various forum website like this one... Only problem is, nobody has done a study from beginning to end.

Check out this site for the non-believers:

www.electricfertilizer.com

I suppose this guy has nothing better to do but make up stories as well :/


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 1, 2012)

If a product or plant culture technique is being used by the commercial farming, nurseryman, or greenhouse growing community, then it has merit.

The cannabis community is weird. Growers, usually noobs, will try anything and everything to find some gimmick or an easy way out to raise a very easy-to-grow flowering annual, a "weed". 

If you want the skinny on anything unconventional....products, gimmicks, equipment....anything regarding plant culture, then talk to a real scientist who has tested it all and has a real world network of scientists to draw from. That would be Dr. Mark McFarland, Professor and Extension Soil Fertility Specialist
Ph.D., Texas A&M University. http://soilcrop.tamu.edu/professors/mcfarland/profile.htm

Mother Earth and some of the other alternative venues can get pretty silly. They thrive on feelings, ideology, more than facts.

Uncle Ben


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> If a product or plant culture technique is being used by the commercial farming, nurseryman, or greenhouse growing community, then it has merit.
> 
> The cannabis community is weird. Growers, usually noobs, will try anything and everything to find some gimmick or an easy way out to raise a very easy-to-grow flowering annual, a "weed".
> 
> ...


Instead of posting his bio, why don't you post the results of these experiments? I'm sure he'll answer all my cannabis questions when I email him, right? lol....


----------



## sfttailpaul (Aug 1, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Just something for peeps interested to read - about magnetized water:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, does this stuff work? I haven't a clue... Anyone?


We used to run gasoline through the center of round (donut like) magnets. Supposedly, it did some molecular/magnetic thing for more power in the explosion. I really saw no difference. But you got my interest!


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

*I'm going to repost the original experiment due to what seems to be renewed interest in the experiment (p.s. we already talked about the carpet):*

Okay... Here we go... As the saying goes, "less talk, more action".

Remember, I didn't say some of these alternate cultivation techniques work.... I just said that from they little bit of research/experimentation I've done thus far leads me to believe it does - I could be wrong.... But then again, I might be right :/

I have 16 Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy clones - all from the same original plant (four clones per plant from four clones from original seeded plant). Don't mind the lil' auto white widow in the center

 

I am gonna use the front plant, 3rd from the left as my test plant - no real reason y I picked this one. The first from the left is on the edge, bad photo qualities. The second one is one of my biggest. The third one is up front and a medium sized clone - good for taking pictures with a perspective of the other plants and wires wont be all over the place (hence, I picked it).

I will be using an 18 volt solar panel - currently hooked to another plant. The panel itself puts out up to 18 volts when lights are on - but more like 12-15 under grow lighting. But soil acts as a resistor so I might get anywheres from 2-3 volts.... I'll find my voltmeter and test it.

 

So, anyways, that's what we got... Stay tuned, if your interested to see once and for all if this will do anything.... Oh, BTW... A little info on the grow. These are freshly rooted clones, just put in medium which is 50% ReadyGro from Botanicare and 50% BlackGold potting soil. Pots are 6x6x8 Hydrofarm white planters - I like the potential aeration of these pots but it's the first time I used them, haha.

Thanks for looking. Hopefully all this negative energy from the powers that say "things can't work, cause if it did, we'd already be doing it". That's prolly the damn stupidest thing I ever heard


----------



## noxiously (Aug 1, 2012)

Where did you get the solar panel from? Just in case it works, lol. Actually, I've been wanting to get some solar panels just to have so I can see what all I can do with them. I have a few ideas in mind of what I can do with solar, but the panels that I come across at the local store are waaaay too expensive, in the $200 to $400 range for a panel that measures maybe 24x36 inches, can't remember the voltage on them though. 

One idea I had was to place some solar panels in the grow room and let it collect all that light and store it in one of those solar storage things, can't remember what they are called, and use it to power a fan or something in the grow room, hell, it would cut down on the electric bill, even though it may only be $0.50 a month, it's still saving and recycling all the wasted energy that I'm putting out. 

Hell, who knows, maybe I could get a few large solar panels and let them collect the light to actually run the lights on, doubt it would work cause it would take a shit load of electricity. Maybe it could run an air pump, a few fans, and some other small things. I don't know, it just seems like something fun to do.


----------



## noxiously (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh...Gagekko, you mentioned that soil is a resistor, and you were going to test with a voltmeter to see if it's getting a charge, have you happened to try that yet? Curious as to what you find. I remember reading in one of those articles about using long metal probes to hook the solar panel up to in order to get the charge going to the roots, but they didn't mention anything about soil being a resistor. I know soil is, but, I wonder how much it gets in the way.


----------



## hoffa (Aug 1, 2012)

Nikola Tesla


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 1, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Instead of posting his bio, why don't you post the results of these experiments? I'm sure he'll answer all my cannabis questions when I email him, right? lol.... Please don't call the cops on me bro, haha


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

Solar panels are car battery chargers - some auto dealers use them to keep a charge on cars that sit on the lot. Mine are way old... There are a lot better out there now:

ebay example


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

hoffa said:


> Nikola Tesla


Haha, f'n a right on Tesla - he was the man


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Oh...Gagekko, you mentioned that soil is a resistor, and you were going to test with a voltmeter to see if it's getting a charge, have you happened to try that yet? Curious as to what you find. I remember reading in one of those articles about using long metal probes to hook the solar panel up to in order to get the charge going to the roots, but they didn't mention anything about soil being a resistor. I know soil is, but, I wonder how much it gets in the way.


Yes, the wet soil acts as a resistor... You wont get the entire charge from the panel. Not hooked up, I get 15 volts, hooked to the electrodes, I get between 2-4 volts.... 

One interesting note... On the plants I currently have in flower - they aren't in this experiment - the lower stems have decent size flowers while the ones without the electrodes have virtually no lower branch flowers.... But that experiment is for another time


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 1, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Benny boy, I hear you a rat - true?


Stupid is as stupid says.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

...........


----------



## missnu (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah but those magnet bracelets are supposed to help people and they don't do anything...so I don't know if it works or not...but it just sounds strange to me...


----------



## missnu (Aug 1, 2012)

noxiously said:


> What's funny is that because I, or others, may not have as many "posts" as you do, doesn't mean we are noobs. As for plant nutrition, I have to laugh at that one too. I have been studying horticulture and botany for years now, not only academically, but in my spare time as well. Try digging a littler deeper into the science of plant life yourself buddy. There are new break throughs when it comes to growing all the time, not just for marijuana, but other plant life as well. I can put together a list of books that may help you with your growing techniques, as well as what plants are made of, all the way down to the molecular level and how they work. Start with this one, it's a good starter course "Hartmann's Plant Science: Growth, Development, & Utilization of Cultivated Plants", doesn't matter which edition, I have the third edition though. I'll come back later with some other book names that I'll pull off my shelves and can give you a brief description of what they will teach you Mr. Uncle Ben.



As long as you realize that we can see all your posts...so we see the questions you have asked and the issues you are having...and the dates you were having them...
So I am sorry to say this but you don't seem like a wealth of information quite yet. You are on your way...but I wouldn't start claiming anything other than noob status yet...Nothing wrong with being new...You will learn more and then realize how much you didn't know and then you will get it..but right now, just calm down..


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

missnu said:


> As long as you realize that we can see all your posts...so we see the questions you have asked and the issues you are having...and the dates you were having them...
> So I am sorry to say this but you don't seem like a wealth of information quite yet. You are on your way...but I wouldn't start claiming anything other than noob status yet...Nothing wrong with being new...You will learn more and then realize how much you didn't know and then you will get it..but right now, just calm down..


Yes, nothing wrong with open minded and not stuck into the "I know it all" state of mind


----------



## gagekko (Aug 1, 2012)

missnu said:


> yeah but those magnet bracelets are supposed to help people and they don't do anything...so I don't know if it works or not...but it just sounds strange to me...


Haha, your logic is convoluted... What does your comment have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## noxiously (Aug 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> As long as you realize that we can see all your posts...so we see the questions you have asked and the issues you are having...and the dates you were having them...
> So I am sorry to say this but you don't seem like a wealth of information quite yet. You are on your way...but I wouldn't start claiming anything other than noob status yet...Nothing wrong with being new...You will learn more and then realize how much you didn't know and then you will get it..but right now, just calm down..



Did I say that I was a expert at growing marijuana? No, I just said that just because we don't have as many posts doesn't mean we are new to growing. Plants pretty much all need and take the same stuff to grow. Sure you have some that thrive more in an acidic soil more than others, but that's for a different topic. Sure, some of the questions I have asked in the past may sound like "noob" questions, but I took a long break from growing, especially indoors, and I needed a refresher. Growing up, I've been around growing weed, started being around it while in elementary school so if you want to think that I'm a noob that's fine with me. I remember one of the first times I saw a grow I was around 7 or 8 years old. My uncle, and no not uncle ben, started teaching me his secrets, and when it comes to growers I would have to say he is probably more of an expert than 99% of the people on here, old school grower with close to 50 years of growing. Unfortunately I am no longer able to ask him for advice. Also, just one last note, just because someone asks a question doesn't mean they are new, a person who doesn't ask questions, no matter how "advanced" you may think you are, is someone who is unable to learn.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 2, 2012)

gagekko said:


> ..Please don't call the cops on me bro, haha


You are confusing Uncle Ben With UncleBuck...

Uncle Ben is not a cop caller.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are confusing Uncle Ben With UncleBuck...
> 
> Uncle Ben is not a cop caller.


Haha... My sincere apologies to Uncle Ben.... Nothing worse than a snitch. I might disagree with Uncle Ben, but nobody should be called a rat that don't deserve it.


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Did I say that I was a expert at growing marijuana? No, I just said that just because we don't have as many posts doesn't mean we are new to growing. Plants pretty much all need and take the same stuff to grow. Sure you have some that thrive more in an acidic soil more than others, but that's for a different topic. Sure, some of the questions I have asked in the past may sound like "noob" questions, but I took a long break from growing, especially indoors, and I needed a refresher. Growing up, I've been around growing weed, started being around it while in elementary school so if you want to think that I'm a noob that's fine with me. I remember one of the first times I saw a grow I was around 7 or 8 years old. My uncle, and no not uncle ben, started teaching me his secrets, and when it comes to growers I would have to say he is probably more of an expert than 99% of the people on here, old school grower with close to 50 years of growing. Unfortunately I am no longer able to ask him for advice. Also, just one last note, just because someone asks a question doesn't mean they are new, a person who doesn't ask questions, no matter how "advanced" you may think you are, is someone who is unable to learn.



I mean try whatever you want, sometimes crazy things do make a difference...but more often than not they are just the newest fad, or not even a fad, just the newest idea being tossed around at the time...
I am not saying I am unable to learn...but I am just saying that you start with the basics of things...
I would be interested in knowing if magnetism actually works or not...but I am not going to buy a machine just to try it...
I might but a few seeds in between 2 magnets one day...but that is as good as it gets...

And the amount of time you have been growing isn't even an indication of your knowledge...i have a friend that grows outdoor and has for a long time, and he had never heard of cloning Mj plants....So turns out there are a lot of things I do that he doesn't know about. All I was saying that you talk about everything you know, but we can all see the issues you have been having...and they are the same ones that plague new growers, but there is nothing wrong with being new at something...Everyone was new to growing MJ at some point...


----------



## missnu (Aug 2, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Haha, your logic is convoluted... What does your comment have to do with the price of tea in China?


Well certain groups of people have touted over and over the healing and restorative properties of magnets on people, and they make a bracelet with these magic magnets and it is just crap...So perhaps the story goes the same...and I have never bought tea from China that I know of...but their prices on everything else seem to be pretty good. lol.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 2, 2012)

missnu said:


> Well certain groups of people have touted over and over the healing and restorative properties of magnets on people, and they make a bracelet with these magic magnets and it is just crap...So perhaps the story goes the same...and I have never bought tea from China that I know of...but their prices on everything else seem to be pretty good. lol.


All I can say is try not to get caught up in the "stereotyping" that society attempts to do to discredit someone or an idea. By lumping any and all unconventional theories, you limit yourself to be close minded. That's like saying all Arabs/Muslims are terrorists - do you see how stupid that sounds?

Perhaps you know of Nikola Tesla. Later in life, the media and the establishment tried to label him as a mad scientist, a mad man. Yet when he died, the US Government came in an seized all his research. Seems kinda funny that they would do that for a crack pot, no? Just saying.


----------



## hydrosoil78 (Aug 2, 2012)

roots work by exchanging ions that are negatively or positively charged, nitrate ions, potash, and phosphorous but magnet weed is something else. you just gotta water when the roots are warming up they will be able to exchange ions better


----------



## gagekko (Aug 2, 2012)

hydrosoil78 said:


> roots work by exchanging ions that are negatively or positively charged, nitrate ions, potash, and phosphorous but magnet weed is something else. you just gotta water when the roots are warming up they will be able to exchange ions better


*"Electric currents can also be caused due to the flow of other types of charged particles such as charged atoms or ions. Ionic flow of electricity is quite common in liquid and gaseous substances. Electric shocks in humans and animals, lightning, or the flow of electricity inside a conventional battery are examples of ionic electricity.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_does_electricity_flow#ixzz22Qg6J1rJ"*


----------



## gagekko (Aug 2, 2012)

For all those interested, I finally checked the voltage of the electrodes at the plant. I didn't realize that by hooking up the plant to a panel already supplying power to a plant, that I would be short changing the plant current. I tested only at .9 volts but when I disconnected the other plant, I tested at 2 volts. The solar panel supply tested at 13.5 volts direct from the panel, with no plants connected. I'm thinking now that I should either run the electricity in series or supply the plant with it's own solar panel - which I luckily have


----------



## noxiously (Aug 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> I mean try whatever you want, sometimes crazy things do make a difference...but more often than not they are just the newest fad, or not even a fad, just the newest idea being tossed around at the time...
> I am not saying I am unable to learn...but I am just saying that you start with the basics of things...
> I would be interested in knowing if magnetism actually works or not...but I am not going to buy a machine just to try it...
> I might but a few seeds in between 2 magnets one day...but that is as good as it gets...
> ...


That's true, just because someone has been growing for years doesn't mean they know everything about growing. I am in no way close to being an expert on growing, I doubt anyone on here is. Everyone can learn new things on any given day, if they are open to it. Yes, the troubles I have had in the past are typical of a "noob", and like you said nothing wrong with being a "noob", but 95% of my experience comes from outdoor gardening. It wasn't until last year that I actually grew indoors, so technically yes, I am a noob at indoor growing, but not growing in whole. Outdoors presents a whole different set of problems that doesn't happen at all indoors. Outdoors you have to battle the weather, heat waves, rainy weather, droughts, cold periods (either early or late in the season), wild animals, hunters who happen to come by your spot(s), etc. etc. Atleast indoors you can control the weather, atleast if you have enough money to buy the items that control those things i.e. a/c units, Co2 units, heaters (if needed), ventilation, as well as lighting. I can't say that I am completely new to indoor growing, I've been around relatives who have been doing it for decades and I've seen the problems they have went through. When I started up indoors I came across some of those same problems but like I mentioned I couldn't get the advice from my uncle anymore, as well as I couldn't really remember what my uncle did to fix those issues since he hadn't been through them since I was a little kid so my indoor knowledge was a little rusty. 

As for the whole electrical current running to the roots being able to produce higher yields or more lush growth. I'm still not 100% sold on the idea, but that's why experimentation is a necessity. Some of the arguments for this theory are fairly compelling, that is if you break it down to ions and what not and know the intricate details to how plants use and gather energy. Seems plausible to me, but I guess this experiment will give some more incite into the reality of it working. I also agree with you that I'm not going to go out and buy magnets and set them up everywhere in hopes they work, or spend any extra money on something that isn't proven yet. But again, that's what experimentation is for.


----------



## noxiously (Aug 3, 2012)

gagekko said:


> For all those interested, I finally checked the voltage of the electrodes at the plant. I didn't realize that by hooking up the plant to a panel already supplying power to a plant, that I would be short changing the plant current. I tested only at .9 volts but when I disconnected the other plant, I tested at 2 volts. The solar panel supply tested at 13.5 volts direct from the panel, with no plants connected. I'm thinking now that I should either run the electricity in series or supply the plant with it's own solar panel - which I luckily have


I wonder why those panels in inserted into the dirt interfered with the normal electrical current. I wonder if you changed the plates out to metal spikes (probes) if it would change anything. I'm still in the early stages of teaching myself the ins and outs of electricity and how it works, so I may sound fairly dumb on the topic. From what I understand, in order for an electrical current to take place it needs to make a complete circuit. So maybe the current that's going in the dirt through that panel isn't able to reach the other panel because the soil is acting as a resistor. I would think that wet soil would be a better conductor since water isn't a resistor. Like they say, if you are outside in an thunderstorm don't stand under a tree because the electricity from the lightening can travel down the tree and across the soil for a few feet because the water (from the rain) that runs down the tree and out into the soil around it will carry it. 

Once article I read said to put the probes fairly close to the root mass itself. They didn't explain why, but maybe it's because the soil can't carry the current that far to make a complete circuit and get the full juice out of it.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 4, 2012)

noxiously said:


> Like they say, if you are outside in an thunderstorm don't stand under a tree because the electricity from the lightening can travel down the tree and across the soil for a few feet because the water (from the rain) that runs down the tree and out into the soil around it will carry it.


I had to work on some wiring on a house where lightning had hit a tree in the woods next to the house. It jumped from 1 tree to another then traveled through the roots towards the house. The ground looked like it had been plowed up with a blade. It hit an ungrounded cable line next to the house and did all kinds of damage. The part that amazed me was it was not a direct hit to the tree that had the roots "plowing". After seeing that I don't want to be anywhere close to a tree during a thunderstorm. Like 60 feet close !


----------



## BustinScales510 (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned it yet but thseeds has a strain called electric lemon g that they used some sort of electric stimulation on, I dont think they elaborate much on it though


----------



## cues (Aug 4, 2012)

Many years ago at uni I remember some studies being done on electrified sports turf. They were burying grids of copper/zinc at different depths and playing around with the volts/amps/frequency and flow direction. From what I can remember they had success with adjusting pH, controlling the water table and were working on cation exchange rates when I finished my course and left.


----------



## noxiously (Aug 4, 2012)

So we see then that electricity can travel through soil. How far it can travel I'm not sure. I imagine that the dampness of the soil will probably play a huge roll in it though. Was the soil moist when you tested the current?


----------



## cues (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know. I am sure it was another variable tested. I was on a different course but took an interest in this. I do remember it was a sand-based substrate and was based on either flood and drain or USGA (United States golf association) specification soils (kind of like a natural flood and drain based on soil paticle size, surface tension of water and gravitational pull on water).
If you want to understand drainage, reading up on sports turf is the way to go. Hooghoudts equation is a good place to start.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 4, 2012)

noxiously said:


> So we see then that electricity can travel through soil. How far it can travel I'm not sure. I imagine that the dampness of the soil will probably play a huge roll in it though. Was the soil moist when you tested the current?


It is said that Tesla sent electricity from one side of the earth to the other. Electricity does travel through damp soil - how far depends on different variable: i.e. frequency, voltage, amperage, or whatever.

The soil was moist when I tested it... Also, tested it again today... Was up to 1.78 volts with no changes from last time. This is leading me to believe that the soil acts also as a capacitor maybe and actually stores energy or maybe the plant is... Either case, it is interesting.


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 4, 2012)

gagekko said:


> It is said that Tesla sent electricity from one side of the earth to the other...


And blew up 2600 sq.Km in Siberia while aiming for the north pole..................


----------



## ngrace (Aug 5, 2012)

They have magnets for pillows as it realigns muscles why you sleep, magnet health and growth has been around since the magnet was discovered, just like gay marriage, people will fill up 10 pages of bullshit about it


----------



## george xxx (Aug 5, 2012)

gagekko said:


> The soil was moist when I tested it... Also, tested it again today... Was up to 1.78 volts with no changes from last time. This is leading me to believe that the soil acts also as a capacitor maybe and actually stores energy or maybe the plant is... Either case, it is interesting.


All organic material containing moisture has some degree of electrical storage or conductivity. Most of your ideas and things like the Electric Fertilizer are not just stupid ideas that don't work. Perhaps your not old enough to remember great novelties such as clocks that could be powered by placing the electrodes in a potatoe or any number of vegies.

The negative replies you are getting are not necessarily generated by ideas that do not or cannot work but by lack of profitability. The ideas such as Electric Fertilizer can at times work but there is no was to produce an economical means of application. You cannot spend a dollar to apply a fertilizer that only gets 10 cents worth or yield. Failure to find a way to make an idea profitable will generate both real and imaginary reasons for maintaining that an idea is stupid, cannot possibly work.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 5, 2012)

george xxx said:


> You cannot spend a dollar to apply a fertilizer that only gets 10 cents worth or yield. Failure to find a way to make an idea profitable will generate both real and imaginary reasons for maintaining that an idea is stupid, cannot possibly work.


That makes sense with say, a potato.... Doesn't make sense to spend an extra 40% to get a 20% better yield. But with cannabis, when were talking about maybe saving $15 a gram, the return may very well outweigh the investment


----------



## gagekko (Aug 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> And blew up 2600 sq.Km in Siberia while aiming for the north pole..................


Tunguska.... Haha, nice to know some people are knowledgable


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 5, 2012)

george xxx said:


> The negative replies you are getting are not necessarily generated by ideas that do not or cannot work but by lack of profitability.


Exactly. It's not practical and unless something is practical, cheap, conventional, and low maintenance.....I don't want any part of it. Case in point - I have some friends who have a very large aquaculture project going, I mean big. I think they're nuts. Why? Aquaculture is not practical. Like all idealogues, they don't even know what minerals they're feeding their plants. I just groan when they answer "I don't know" in response to my questions regarding plant nutrition, "what minerals are held in solution?" This after spending hundreds of thousands on tanks, fish, plumbing both water and electrical, greenhouses, etc. And they think they can get rich selling basil!

Live and learn.....


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Aug 7, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Exactly. It's not practical and unless something is practical, cheap, conventional, and low maintenance.....I don't want any part of it. Case in point - I have some friends who have a very large aquaculture project going, I mean big. I think they're nuts. Why? Aquaculture is not practical. Like all idealogues, they don't even know what minerals they're feeding their plants. I just groan when they answer "I don't know" in response to my questions regarding plant nutrition, "what minerals are held in solution?" This after spending hundreds of thousands on tanks, fish, plumbing both water and electrical, greenhouses, etc. And they think they can get rich selling basil!
> 
> Live and learn.....



they prob watched this guys dvd lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYR9s6chrI0.


----------



## purpz (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;e1fKzw05Q5A][http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1fKzw05Q5A[/video]


----------



## Uncle Ben (Aug 8, 2012)

ricaregiver33 said:


> they prob watched this guys dvd lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYR9s6chrI0.


That's a good video. Playing games with this stuff is OK, but if you're gonna get into it for profits, you best have done a thorough business model and talked to a lot of people who are in it. Our university system does business models. For example, say you want to put in 40 acres of apples. They have the info to show you on paper how much your investment will be and what rate of return you might make (if any) over a period of time.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 8, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's a good video. Playing games with this stuff is OK


EXACTLY.... So why are you andothers so down on the idea of people trying new things. Actually, why do you guys flock to this thread just to bring down peeps that want to try something new?


Uncle Ben said:


> but if you're gonna get into it for profits, you best have done a thorough business model and talked to a lot of people who are in it. Our university system does business models. For example, say you want to put in 40 acres of apples. They have the info to show you on paper how much your investment will be and what rate of return you might make (if any) over a period of time.


Not all of us grow because we are making money at it. Perhaps you do. And I give you credit, you are probably a great grower. You have a lot of knowledge. I'm sure you know more than what you share - and that's cool. You're in it for the money so you gotta keep some trade secrets or you would just be average if everyone could grow like you. 

But to be honest, while I give you props for your growing because you probably forgot more than I might ever hope to know, the best grower I've seen thus far is Heath Robinson. He obviously knows a lot more than he's sharing. Perhaps there is something "new" that the community (including good growers like you) don't know. Just saying....


----------



## Potfelder420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Go to serenity2000.com for a magnetic water wand. Some body try it out and let us know.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, just an update on the experiment with the solar panel. Nothing new or exciting about the plant receiving electric stimulation. It is now pulling 3.6 volts and I haven't seen any real benefit to the electric stimulation.

My plants are clones that were put straight into flowering and are pretty stretched out - most likely because I went into flowering so soon? But anyways, that's the scoop. Like I said, I'll report all good and bad - I have no agenda here.


----------



## lil scottie reeferseed (Oct 4, 2012)

one foot tall 4 ft across. LST using hooks and weights, also staking down and lots ofbtopping.I am also trying a heilux style. I figure its the most efficient wayto fit a 3 foot long branch into a one foot space. I am training another to look like the spiraled arms of the Milky Way.


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 5, 2012)

@gagekko cool thread, i'm always searching the web & written works for the 'unconventional'  don't let ("haters" / negative individuals) get under your skin.. trust me --the best MJ growers on this planet aren't in it for the "profits" 

..cheers


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 7, 2012)

Not a hater, just a pragmatist. When you've re-invented the wheel, let me know.


----------



## george xxx (Oct 11, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Exactly. It's not practical and unless something is practical, cheap, conventional, and low maintenance.....I don't want any part of it. ....... And they think they can get rich selling basil!
> 
> Live and learn.....


Cheap and practicle I agree with 100% 
Get rich selling Basil  Don't laugh, they can and will if they have the ability to baffel people with bullshit and get away with it.



Uncle Ben said:


> That's a good video. Playing games with this stuff is OK, but if you're gonna get into it for profits, you best have done a thorough business model and talked to a lot of people who are in it. Our university system does business models. For example, say you want to put in 40 acres of apples. They have the info to show you on paper how much your investment will be and what rate of return you might make (if any) over a period of time.


This may have been all well and good back in the 50s but it ain't worth squat today. There are not that many honest working people left in this country today. To be successful and get rich one must be greedy and exploit the system with dazzling bullshit. Diet products are a great example. Billions of dollars worth are sold every year. They are exactly like bloom foods. A great line of worthless crap that far too many people are willing to spend ignorant amounts of money on. Bloom foods just like diet foods have an ample supply of people with and endless line of crap about how good they are.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 11, 2012)

george xxx said:


> Cheap and practicle I agree with 100%
> Get rich selling Basil  Don't laugh, they can and will if they have the ability to baffel people with bullshit and get away with it.
> 
> This may have been all well and good back in the 50s but it ain't worth squat today. There are not that many honest working people left in this country today. To be successful and get rich one must be greedy and exploit the system with dazzling bullshit. Diet products are a great example. Billions of dollars worth are sold every year. They are exactly like bloom foods. A great line of worthless crap that far too many people are willing to spend ignorant amounts of money on. Bloom foods just like diet foods have an ample supply of people with and endless line of crap about how good they are.


IOW, "a fool and his money are soon parted."


----------



## Fruitbat (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if I live in the dark and feed myself with electricity via my toes if I'll end up big, strong and healthy? Maybe if I build a copper pyramid and am located at 19.5 latitude. I heard somewhere that this is where the planets energy collects as evidenced by the face on Mars.

It's a plant. They evolved over millions of years to certain environmental factors. Let them be plants. You are better off providing them with what they need as opposed to what you THINK they need. We tend to want to meddle and over think things. 

I keep bees. Have been for many years. I talk to so many new Beekeepers that think they've come up with the next revolution in beekeeping. I always say the same thing, "Bees have been around longer than we have. They know what they are doing. Understand bee biology and behavior first, then come talk to me about your brilliant idea." Same goes for plants. 

There is room for innovation but you must understand basics first.

Good luck!


----------



## gagekko (Oct 21, 2012)

TH Seeds uses an electro-culture process they call "Teslaponics".... Don't believe me? Check out their website. But I guess Uncle Ben and all the h8r's know more than a successful grower/bank like TH Seeds


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 25, 2012)

i made a thread on this about a year ago. thats probly where you seen it. i was getting trolled for trying aqueponics i.e fish in the dwc tub . and i mentioned my other ideas like setting up an electro magnetic field around my plants. useing a car battery and 2 metal plates resulting in a burned up tree. i never got anywhere with this or magnets just dead plants .


----------



## gagekko (Oct 25, 2012)

sorethumb said:


> i made a thread on this about a year ago. thats probly where you seen it. i was getting trolled for trying aqueponics i.e fish in the dwc tub . and i mentioned my other ideas like setting up an electro magnetic field around my plants. useing a car battery and 2 metal plates resulting in a burned up tree. i never got anywhere with this or magnets just dead plants .


Well, my experiments didn't kill my plants, but I didn't see any real difference in the outcome at the end... I will say that I noticed an initial growth increase that leveled off.

I haven't given up completely, but I have decided to take a small break on experiments for now - but I'm on to something.... More than I'm gonna talk about just yet


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 26, 2012)

plants already produce electricity. they are natures solar panel . scientist like tesla knew this . and took some ideas like the solar panel ,wireless energy .ect. trying to make sustainable energy . tesla knew plants were already as efficient as possible they evolved to harness the suns energy how more efficient can you ask for. i personally think we waste enough this is why i didnt finish my experiments into this any further .


----------



## gagekko (Oct 29, 2012)

sorethumb said:


> plants already produce electricity. they are natures solar panel . scientist like tesla knew this . and took some ideas like the solar panel ,wireless energy .ect. trying to make sustainable energy . tesla knew plants were already as efficient as possible they evolved to harness the suns energy how more efficient can you ask for. i personally think we waste enough this is why i didnt finish my experiments into this any further .


If this is true, then why did Tesla develop a Radiant Energy Receiver?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 29, 2012)

gagekko said:


> If this is true, then why did Tesla develop a Radiant Energy Receiver? View attachment 2391223


Uhhhhh, so he'd have something to show on the Ed Sullivan Show?


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 30, 2012)

gagekko said:


> If this is true, then why did Tesla develop a Radiant Energy Receiver? View attachment 2391223


 why did he make it for sustainable energy. what is radiant energy the suns output, rays, radiation
he noticed plants use the sun for energy and this is the precursor to the solar panel .


----------



## gagekko (Oct 30, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Uhhhhh, so he'd have something to show on the Ed Sullivan Show?


Benny Boy, you really are showing your ignorance and immaturity.... What are you, like 16?


----------



## gagekko (Oct 30, 2012)

sorethumb said:


> why did he make it for sustainable energy. what is radiant energy the suns output, rays, radiation
> he noticed plants use the sun for energy and this is the precursor to the solar panel .


I'm sorry, maybe I'm not following you... Are you saying the sun is the only energy the plant needs? And what if you cant grow outside?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Oct 31, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Benny Boy, you really are showing your ignorance and immaturity.... What are you, like 16?


 Might wanna flip those two digits.

Do you even know who Ed Sullivan was?


----------



## gagekko (Oct 31, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Might wanna flip those two digits.
> 
> Do you even know who Ed Sullivan was?


Yes to Ed Sullivan... But then answer me this: Why do you continually troll this thread? You don't agree with it, fine - u stated your case now please politely go away. You have a vast knowledge in growing so why not help people rather than trolling people that don't agree with you? 

I'm not saying you are wrong and I'm right - I'm just saying let people that show an interest in this try it out. If we fail we can look back and say "gee, uncle ben was right all along". But until then let people do their own thing without trying to bring them down.


----------



## cues (Oct 31, 2012)

A few thing to say about Aquaponics (fish etc). I first saw it tried at my old hydro shop in the u.k. about 4 years ago (will post name if a mod allows it).
The owner was into his fish/aquariums and his assistant was into his hydro. Between them, they put a system together and ran it for about 6 months in the shop. I can't remember either the fish or the plants (think it was tomatoes). I know they were using RO water.
Their final conclusion was pretty much that it worked but was too much hassle on a small scale and they gave up on it.
One final point. EC meters don't work in these systems. It's something to do with conventional meters measuring the dissolved salts that proprietry fertilisers are made of. Fish shit isnt made of salts. I don't know the exact science but I would imagine the only way to measure nutrient composition in water would be lab analysis.


----------



## sorethumb (Oct 31, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I'm sorry, maybe I'm not following you... Are you saying the sun is the only energy the plant needs? And what if you cant grow outside?


 no lol the reason we use lights indoors is too replicate, mimic the sun plants as i said evolved to absorb energy from the sun . what you could do for a real experiment with this is see if plants could live without any light source pitch black darkness while hooked up with electricity and if they are thriving in a week or two of this you could win the noble prize i never wanted to discourage you from any experiments a mans reach should exceed his grasp or what is there to reach for right .


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 1, 2012)

cues said:


> A few thing to say about Aquaponics (fish etc). I first saw it tried at my old hydro shop in the u.k. about 4 years ago (will post name if a mod allows it).
> The owner was into his fish/aquariums and his assistant was into his hydro. Between them, they put a system together and ran it for about 6 months in the shop. I can't remember either the fish or the plants (think it was tomatoes). I know they were using RO water.
> Their final conclusion was pretty much that it worked but was too much hassle on a small scale and they gave up on it.
> One final point. EC meters don't work in these systems. It's something to do with conventional meters measuring the dissolved salts that proprietry fertilisers are made of. Fish shit isnt made of salts. I don't know the exact science but I would imagine the only way to measure nutrient composition in water would be lab analysis.


I have friends who have a very large commercial aquaponics system. I think the'yre idealogues who have more money than sense. So no, it's not practical and comes with many high cost inputs, failures, etc.


----------



## sorethumb (Nov 2, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> I have friends who have a very large commercial aquaponics system. I think the'yre idealogues who have more money than sense. So no, it's not practical and comes with many high cost inputs, failures, etc.


 would you say the same for hydroponics theres not much difference between the two . i have done both i went back to soil less work .lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Nov 2, 2012)

sorethumb said:


> would you say the same for hydroponics theres not much difference between the two . i have done both i went back to soil less work .lol


Hydroponics appears ten times less work/maintenance/cost than aquaponics.

Soil-less? OK. I'm about to harvest a couple of Peak19 backcrossed plants, beans I made about 10 years ago. They've been in soil with a slow release food, very little maintenance except for watering since March, outdoors. Me and some friends smoked a plug of what I pulled off one plant 9 days ago and the high from 4 tokes was ass kicking. Just frickin' freaked me out with this creeper kind of really up high with an edgy, anxious body feel and a touch of paranoia thrown in. 1 or 2 tokes, nothing. 5 minutes later and the top of my head is being blown off LOL! Friends loved it, but then again they didn't take as many tokes and are more frequent smokers. I haven't smoked in over 2 months which didn't help. 

Back to the aquaponics thing, I asked my friends what the NPK and micro values of the water was and they didn't have a clue! Pretty typical of such organic, "natural" idealogues. One of my greenie friends who makes compost commercially in huge windrows didn't know what the nutritional value was, not until I sent a sample off to a lab! Turned out to be 13-5-8 with good micro profile - excellent! My fishy friends probably spent $100,000 on a plumbing system alone - trenching, pumps, filters, huge pipes, little pipes, fish tanks, large greenhouse with all the tanks in it....and didn't even know what salts their plant were getting? Whew! If I had to guess, they probably have sunk about $250,000 into the op.....expecting to turn a decent profit on leafy veggies, primarily basil.

Bottom line? Doesn't matter what delivery system you use - aeroponics, organics, hydro, DWC....... as long as it's practical, low maintenance and you understand what you're doing with it....what elements the plants are seeing, what they're getting in an available form.

UB


----------



## sorethumb (Nov 2, 2012)

yeah i do agree it was expensive . i had about 100 bucks just in the koi alone . my fish got some food born bacteria that killed them in 72 hours one after the other boom dead i was pissed i didnt see any great results either before like you said the nute levels were way too low for growing anything other then lettice or basil lol theres a guy on here though thats got an impressive setup and says hes made it too flower i think he doped the water myself i made a thread about sucker fish in the dwc tub i was experimenting with hydroponics and aquaponics and was useing gh floralicius to make the nute levels i needed i didn't think it would harm sucker fish long story short it didnt and i just went to aquaponics and wasted my time lol so


----------

